# Trichome HELP!



## dougsarem (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a nice AK47 x Lowryder in a hydroponic closet setup.  My problem is that the plant seems to be done growing but the tricombs are not ready.  The plants buds are all orange hairs... no more white ones that indicate growth.  Is this normal for the tricomb maturity to be so far behind the plants maturity?


----------



## Vegs (Dec 27, 2008)

Snap a pic if you can. That would help out emmensly... If the trics are clear and not cloudy then you may want to wait. But I wouldn't do anything till I knew how many weeks into flower these girls are?

I always look at the center of the bud to judge if the trics are clear to cloudy. I pay little attention to the calyx growth at the tips because that could be misleading overall and vary from strain to strain.


----------



## dougsarem (Dec 27, 2008)

Here are a few pix... They are not too recent but I wanted to show em off a lil anyway.  Because the are a AK47 x Lowyrder cross (an auto flowering hybrid) they have been flowering since they were about 3 weeks old.  They are 2 1/2 months in these pix.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 27, 2008)

k... the dieing off of the pistils, little while hairs growing out of the calyx's, has NOTHING to do with judging on when to harvest... harvest by trich maturity ONLY


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 27, 2008)

The pistils turn color differently on many strains, so like the others said, don't go by that.  It's putting all of its energy into flowering, not vegging.  If your trichomes are clear, I would wait.  If they're mostly cloudy, then you can decide starting now what type of high you want.  But if you wait, they will probably suddenly fatten up a lot in the last week or so and give you a better yield.


----------



## jeffca (Dec 27, 2008)

dougsarem said:
			
		

> Here are a few pix... They are not too recent but I wanted to show em off a lil anyway. Because the are a AK47 x Lowyrder cross (an auto flowering hybrid) they have been flowering since they were about 3 weeks old. They are 2 1/2 months in these pix.


 
is that all roots in the 2nd pic? i have grown one time under a 600watt, but it was in soil. is this hydroponics or something?


----------



## Vegs (Dec 28, 2008)

> If your trichomes are clear, I would wait. If they're mostly cloudy, then you can decide starting now what type of high you want. But if you wait, they will probably suddenly fatten up a lot in the last week or so and give you a better yield.


 
Hear, hear...good call!

I usually sacrifice a slightly larger yeild when harvesting slighly less then cloudy trics for more of a cerebral high versus the body high of amber trics. How much of that is true I really don't know...but I just go with the flow. Once I get my hands on some heavy Indica strains I'll harvest a few with amber trics to test it out (night herb).


----------



## andy52 (Dec 28, 2008)

i also will harvest at the 1st sign of amber trichs,as i like the up buzz better than the couch lock type buzz.i try to keep some of each as i do like to get knocked back and just chill at times.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2008)

jeffca said:
			
		

> is that all roots in the 2nd pic? i have grown one time under a 600watt, but it was in soil. is this hydroponics or something?



LOL--yes those are roots and yes that is hydro.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 28, 2008)

haha THG :hubba:


----------



## dougsarem (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you to everyone that replied to my question about the Tricombs!  I snipped a little bud last week and a little but this week... Im glad that I waited!  After just now starting to see an orange tric here and there I decided to cut one of the big colas and let the rest go for a week or so.  This should give me 2 diff kinds of highs from the same plant... right?  Anyway, thanks again for the great help.  Heres A Few Pix~~


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 30, 2008)

Absolutely correct......


Try to get some CLOSE-UP pics of those babies.... MACRO pics.... On a digital cam the symbol should be a lil flower ( suprisingly enough heh, I wonder who thought of that  )...... get as close of a pic that will focus with as high a resolution as you can.....

Blow this pic up on your puter as you will see what we all are talking about....... Hard to differentiate amber from cloudy from clear trichs, just from the naked eye....

When posting the pics you will have to resize however which could however lose the focus we would need to see them..... but would be nice to see anyway....


----------



## dougsarem (Dec 30, 2008)

Few More~~~


----------



## dougsarem (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a 100X micro...  I maybe have 1 golden topped tric to 50 cloudy/clear ones.
   This camera I have was about to be in the trash man.  I know it has that flower on it I just never thought to try that setting... Which is what Ill be doing tonight!!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 31, 2008)

dougsarem said:
			
		

> I have a 100X micro...  I maybe have 1 golden topped tric to 50 cloudy/clear ones.
> This camera I have was about to be in the trash man.  I know it has that flower on it I just never thought to try that setting... Which is what Ill be doing tonight!!  Thanks for the info.



yeah, even a p/s camera with a macro mode will take nice pics, just gotta play with the settings, still its no dslr, but you get the point.

btw, i have a few phenos from the same strain, some have only white hairs, some have a lot of brown hairs, but still, i only go by trichs, that is the only way to determine true maturity. 

be safe!


----------

